# Sgt. Francis Burns, Cambridge Police (retired)



## ilovemyjob! (Apr 1, 2006)

Retired Sgt. Frank Burns of the Cambridge Police passed away on January 31st. While he had been retired for several years, there's no doubt that his death is related to a line-of-duty shooting where he was hit with 5 rounds from a .357. Not only did Sgt. Burns survive the shooting, he returned to full duty and served for many more years.

Frank was an "old school" cop in the best sense of the phrase. He was responsible for a good number of inmates serving serious time at Walpole and Cedar Junction. He also knew the value of building relationships in the community long before the concept of Community Policing was in vogue. You didn't want to be on his bad side, but if he liked you then you couldn't ask for a better friend.

_I was proud to call Frank my friend. Rest in peace, brother._

Funeral from the William T. Hickey & Son Funeral Home 175 Huron Ave. CAMBRIDGE Saturday at 9:30 am. Funeral Mass in St. Peter's Church 100 Concord Ave. Cambridge at 10:30 am. Relatives and friends kindly invited. Visiting hours Friday 4 to 8pm. Interment Cambridge Cemetery. In lieu of flowers please send donations in Frank's memory to the American Heart Association, 20 Speen St. Framingham, MA 01701.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

I met him at Mt. Auburn last summer. He was a very nice, polite man with a stellar reputation.

RIP, sir. Thank you.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

He lectured my academy class (CPD '84) regarding the gunfight. That event changed forever how cops in MA are trained to gunfight. RIP.


----------



## ratwatcher (Aug 22, 2005)

I knew Frank also, he was a stand up guy and backed his men and women on the CPD out on the streets. Rest in peace Frank, your tour is over...


----------

